# Hệ thống Điện > Ống phóng laser & các thiết bị liên quan >  chỉnh tiêu cự đầu laser diot

## honganle

đầu laser của em ko có núm vặn điều chỉnh tiêu cự. vậy em điều chỉnh tiêu cự bằng cách nào ạ.Hạn chế việc dịch chuyển độ cao

----------

